# Horse always smacking her lips



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

At the barn I volunteer at there is a Haflinger mare who always smackers her lips :lol: I was grooming her for about and hour and she kept doing it the whole time. she would even reach back and smack her lips together on my arm and my shirt. I thought maybe she liked being groomed or something, but she does it when I clean out her stall as well. Is there a reasoning for it?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Lip smacking and "clacking" are natural horse behaviors than indicate submission. Assuming your haffie is an adult, there must be some environmental reason for her behavior, as it normally disappears when they are around 2...


----------

